# Cool Little Trick I Saw For Feeding Live Bloodworms



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

I go to this pet shop in my area and saw a cool thing they do for the baby piranha. They put a small fish bowl in the tank and put the worms in the bowl. The fish figure it out with some time and just go to the bowl when they are hungry. I thought it was pretty neat when I saw it. Might be a good way to mix serras at small sizes. Either way, less waste. They dont get to hide in the gravel. they tilt the bowl a little so the opening isnt all the way to the top.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

My guys recently outgrew bloodworms/blackworms, but I'll keep in mind for any future occasions.


----------

